

Quorum Sensing - tixzdk
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quorum_sensing

======
JosephBrown
Here's a TED Talk from Bonnie Bassler about quorum sensing in bacteria:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/bonnie_bassler_on_how_bacteria_comm...](http://www.ted.com/talks/bonnie_bassler_on_how_bacteria_communicate.html)

